# Espresso Trouble shooting



## Jimlee99 (Sep 16, 2016)

hi,

I have a gaggia classic with a modified steam wand and a grinder a mate lent me which is pretty high end. I have found a grind size which gives my a 2:1 ratio of coffee:grind mass. It takes around 35 seconds to pour and i use 18g of coffee. I always get a over extracted or under extracted shot! I change my grind slightly and it tends to go too far the other way. Are there any other variables i should be taking into account? I allow the machine to warm up for 10 minutes before, (suggested 6 minutes warmup time). Can anyone give me some tips? its not my beans they are always fresh and they 100% arabica specialty beans. Many thanks

Jim


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

10 mins isn't long enough for a classic temp to be stable, try 20-30 mins. What is the grinder your using, and what beans?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you evenly distribute the grounds in the basket / tap side of P/F to get an even bed prior to tamping ? Is your tamp pressure consistent ?

Do you know if the OPV has been adjusted (un-adjusted is approx 15 bar) A static pressure of approx 10 bar is better for NON pressurised baskets.

As GC said 10 mins is no where near long enough for all the metal work to be up to temperature. Go fr 30 mins.


----------

